# Sub placement problem in large room



## Nathan Miller (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm working on a friend's home theater and am really struggling to figure out an optimal placement for the sub(s).

Attached is a rough SketchUp of the room, the difficult part from what I've read is that the front of the room is the tallest wall. This can't be changed unfortunately due to doors and windows on all the other walls. 

The sub is a Dayton audio 15" (https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-dcs380-4-15-classic-subwoofer-4-ohm--295-470). I just bought a second as I believe I need to go another direction, but before I do I'm here for help lol.

I started with a t-line design and moved it to every corner in the room. The "best" sound was in either short corner, but very apparent where the sound was coming from.

My thought was now to go IB, but placement has me puzzled. All walls are outside walls except the left front (if facing the front wall). 

Just not sure how to know where to try and place the pair of subs for IB on that wall or if I should go sealed/ported. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm going on a year of builds and tinkering. I know there probably isn't an easy answer here as reading the forums has taught me every room is different! Just looking for help to solve this room. 

I'll get an actual picture in the coming days too help.

Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nathan Miller said:


> I started with a t-line design and moved it to every corner in the room. The "best" sound was in either short corner, but very apparent where the sound was coming from.


Corner placement causes all the boundaries to reinforce sound so unless tuned very carefully that can be a difficult location to get right. A t-line also has a tremendous amount of output which further exasperates the issue. Did you try mid-wall anywhere? That should help




Nathan Miller said:


> My thought was now to go IB, but placement has me puzzled. All walls are outside walls except the left front (if facing the front wall). Just not sure how to know where to try and place the pair of subs for IB on that wall or if I should go sealed/ported.


If you have only one wall then there's little choice, but without using a simulator it would be difficult to know exactly where on that wall it should be. It might be better to build standard sealed or ported subs and place them where the measurements dictate best performance.


----------



## dlouw (Jan 16, 2008)

Sub Crawl. Place your sub in the seating position. Put on a good sub track you are familiar with. Crawl around the room until you identify where the sound is the best. Put your sub there. This is a bit ghetto but quite efective. Enjoy.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This IB design is pretty easy and can be in the attic above


----------



## latestflavor (Dec 2, 2011)

You didnt mention room treatment, and are exciting the corners, which would make a problematic room unbearable. Type of sub would have little change on this. Measurements?


----------

